# Collarbone surgery complete !!



## MONOcycle (Jun 30, 2008)

well im back home from the hospital. got the lc dcp plate installed, nice little 4" cut with some sore stitches.
bit of swelling and some numbness around the plate and a bit below but they said that should all return to normal with at worst a tiny patch like a 20c coin remaining numb.
But so far (within 5 hours of surgery) i already feel 100 times better than the week leading up to it.

Bone is straight, can now raise my shoulder as everythings now connected where it should be. but docs saying to remain in sling for 6 weeks!!
2 weeks dont even try lifting arm etc then chekup and he rekons sling for another 4ish weeks to make sure bone is fully fused, ligaments and nerves all settled and then start the physio process.
See how it all goes i guess but im pretty sure after the 2 weeks ill be loosening up the joints or ill be seized up by the end of the long wait.

keep yas posted
Toby


----------



## TJR (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey man I just broke my collarbone yesterday. So Im just sitting at home waiting to see a orthopedist. Nobody is available till Monday I guess because the holiday. I was just wondering what your injury was. I have no idea what to except. All they told me at the ER was it was broken. Do all collarbone breaks require surgery? All I know is this is gonna be a long weekend. Any info would be great. Thanks.

TJ


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

just don't re-break it within 6 months of the first break. That's what I did. I never had any plates, I probably should. But it's fine, the only lasting effect was compensating for so long with the back muscles I still get a sore shoulder muscle now and again


----------



## drkenan (May 30, 2006)

Congrats on getting thru the surgery and already feeling better. 

I'm recovering from a broken shoulder and trust me when I say that not moving your shoulder for 2 weeks will require some painful physical therapy (not to get you down or anything). I've been in physical therapy for over 3 weeks now and it's a *****.


----------



## MONOcycle (Jun 30, 2008)

TJR you more thsan likely wont need surgery unless the bones are overlapping badly , theres a big gap between them or your bones poking thru the skin.
Hopefully you can heal naturally like 95% of others.

Its been 4 days since my operation and i feel like i could move my arm really well cept im instructed to leave it in the sling for 2 weeks until next appointment. i do let it out to straighten my arm and do small movements so that my shoulder doesnt cease up. hopefully after the 2 weeks i can start physio!!


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi!

Broke my Clavicle or collar bone, 7th June and broke.
As you can see from my X-Ray it almost broke in 2 places.
In Portugal we have almost free medical care, from our goverment, or if you have health care, yo ucan go private.
Doctors are good in both places, and some, work one day in statal hospitals and the other day in private hospitals.

I heard 3 medical opinions! yes...  

The first 2 were for "natural" heeling + fig.8 sling or immobilizer! (OH... i also fractured the Radius from that left side).
One was state hospital, the other two were private although also working (in other days) in state/goverment hospital.
These 2 doctors, were PRO non-surgical healing since their opinion was that my clavicle was well aligned and it wouldn`t seem noticeable.

After 4 weeks, I finally could have the 3rd opinion.
His opinion if he has seen since the beginning would be to have surgery.
He also told me, that if it would be necessary he would operate/have surgery, but since healing is in good progress, it would be stupid to distroy the natural heeling process and place a plate.

I look at my shoulders and they both seem equal (symmetric).
From what I`ve learn there are a few items to have surgery:

1- Bone break near shoulder
2- Danger from bone riping the skin
3- Fracture in 3 places, making the middle bone without any support
4- If your doctor (Orthopedist) is one of that guys that think that all bones have to be like "original" even after their break. I agree with this one!
5- Gap or overlap greater than 20 mm

Surgery it`s not complicate since the bone is near the skin.
There are a few issues with plates:

- You have to do surgery and it`s a full anesthesia (having risks... normal surgery risks!)
- You`ll have the srews toping from underneath your skin
- You`ll have to take the plate after 6 month to one year (although a friend stayed with his on the clavicle!)
- You can have problems with some nerves... but I think it`s only when things go really bad! 

Normally only 20% will need surgery and you`ll have a callus.

Good things is that your recovery will be faster.

Fast recovery :thumbsup:


----------



## TJR (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I had surgery on my right collarbone 2 1/2 weeks ago and am healing up great. I got a plate and six screws. My break was in three places and it was overlapped a lot. I went to the Dr. to get my stitches out and check up yesterday and he said I can start ridding my bike but only stationary. He will see my back in 3 more weeks and start rehab. So at least I can start spinning my wheels on the trainer.


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Just a word of advice, let full calcification of the bone. Only that way you`ll have no trouble if the worst happens (fall again).

I`m really piss out the 1st dr. didn`t advice surgery!!!!!!!!!!!! I`m on my 7 week... and I think I`ll ride again... in November


----------



## TJR (Apr 18, 2008)

Definitely not gonna risk a fall. Only riding I will be doing is on a trainer in the basement. On that note can anyone recommend a good reasonably priced trainer?


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

TJR said:


> Definitely not gonna risk a fall. Only riding I will be doing is on a trainer in the basement. On that note can anyone recommend a good reasonably priced trainer?


This one. It works, it's cheap, I've got one.

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=20981&subcategory_ID=4120

I rode mine a lot while coming back from a broken wrist (and winters, now). I've got my hardtail (which I never ride anymore) permanently attached to it, a TV and DVD player with training dvds in front. Good luck.


----------



## schmoab (Nov 16, 2006)

Broke my collarbone 10 years ago, and it looked pretty similar to that x-ray. It eventually healed after about 6 months. I don't really know if it's still more vulnerable to a re-break, as I haven't taken a hard hit on that shoulder since then... I've learned to fall the other way. Oh I have the 1up trainer--not cheap but pretty awesome...


----------

